# For my daughter, getting her Masters



## oldhippy (Oct 20, 2013)

Did the senior shoot for DD
229 shots.
40 hours of editing, even in RAW
Learn as you go, nice trip, havin fun


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2013)

Fun is what it's all about, but 40 hours is a lot of editing...  Good shot!


----------



## Tiller (Oct 20, 2013)

Congratulations to your daughter 

What is her degree in?


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 20, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Congratulations to your daughter
> 
> What is her degree in?



Daughter is front and center
Her degree is in Human Development soc major


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 20, 2013)

Congrats to you and your daughter.

Joe


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 21, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> Congrats to you and your daughter.
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe. Couldn't be prouder. Carissa worked full time, while be a full time student, nights and weekend. Also a great mom.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats! Nice shot.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 21, 2013)

Well done Carissa.  

Nice shot Dad.  One boy!


----------



## mishele (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful young lady, you should be a proud papa!! Congrats!!


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2013)

That's lovely - congrats to her!   A fun shot of a happy time for you both.   :thumbup:


----------

